# Monitor LCD + filmu + przekłamnia

## Lord_Raven

Witam

Zakupilem niedawno monitor LCD (20.1 calowy Philips) i wszystko pieknie ładnie az przyszlo mi obejrzec jakis film. Problem pojawia sie gdy wyswietlany jest bialy kolor na duzej powierzchni. Dopoki obraz jest statyczny to wszystko OK, natomiast gdy kamera sie przesuwa, pojawiaja sie pewne poziome przeklamania. Problem nie występuje pod Windowsem.

Monitor pracuje w natywnej rozzielczośc. Grafika to ATI X550 na binarnych sterownikach. Komunikacja via DVI.

----------

## sebas86

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Zakupilem niedawno monitor LCD (20.1 calowy Philips) i wszystko pieknie ładnie az przyszlo mi obejrzec jakis film. Problem pojawia sie gdy wyswietlany jest bialy kolor na duzej powierzchni. Dopoki obraz jest statyczny to wszystko OK, natomiast gdy kamera sie przesuwa, pojawiaja sie pewne poziome przeklamania. Problem nie występuje pod Windowsem.
> 
> Monitor pracuje w natywnej rozzielczośc. Grafika to ATI X550 na binarnych sterownikach. Komunikacja via DVI.

 

Możesz opisać te przekłamania? Jeśli jest to w połowie "urwany" obraz lub wygląda to tak jakby były wyświetlone dwie połówki różnych klatek to pewnie jest to brak synchronizacji pionowej.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Możesz opisać te przekłamania? Jeśli jest to w połowie "urwany" obraz lub wygląda to tak jakby były wyświetlone dwie połówki różnych klatek to pewnie jest to brak synchronizacji pionowej.

 

Ciezko mi opisać te przekłamania. Moze lepiej pokaże na przykladach:

http://url.go.pl/?737822

http://url.go.pl/?6d25db

http://url.go.pl/?b1b85b

Dodam, ze w xorg.conf zarowno HorizSync jak i VertRefresh są ustawione zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta, odpowiednio na 30-93 i 56-76.

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## Criss-PL

A może wrzucisz tu swojego xorg.conf... Bo tak to ciężko cokolwiek stwierdzić...

----------

## Lord_Raven

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

   Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

#    Load   "drm"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AIGLX"   "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Philips 200AW"

    HorizSync   30-93

    VertRefresh 56-76

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon X550"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option   "HSync2"   "30-93"

    Option   "VRefresh2"   "56-76"

    

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Radeon X550"

    Monitor     "Philips 200AW"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option   "Composite"   "Disable"

EndSection
```

----------

## sebas86

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Ciezko mi opisać te przekłamania. Moze lepiej pokarze na przykladach:
> 
> http://url.go.pl/?737822
> 
> http://url.go.pl/?6d25db
> ...

 

Gdyby nie fakt, że chodzi na Windzie obstawiałbym uszkodzony kabel, jeśli problem występuje tylko na pełnym ekranie to może ma jakieś problemy z nietypowymi rozdzielczościami? Sprawdź w osd pod windą i pod linem jakich rozdzielczości używa do wyświetlania obrazu.

Poza tym jeśli przechodzisz w tryb pełno ekranowy odtwarzacz stara się dopasować najlepszą rozdzielczość więc prawdopodobnie nigdy nie będzie użyta rozdzielczość natywna matrycy o ile tego w jakiś sposób nie wymusimy (chociażby wywalając pozostałe rozdzielczości z konfiguracji xorg i wyłączają rozszerzenie xrandr)...

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Gdyby nie fakt, że chodzi na Windzie obstawiałbym uszkodzony kabel, jeśli problem występuje tylko na pełnym ekranie to może ma jakieś problemy z nietypowymi rozdzielczościami? Sprawdź w osd pod windą i pod linem jakich rozdzielczości używa do wyświetlania obrazu.
> 
> Poza tym jeśli przechodzisz w tryb pełno ekranowy odtwarzacz stara się dopasować najlepszą rozdzielczość więc prawdopodobnie nigdy nie będzie użyta rozdzielczość natywna matrycy o ile tego w jakiś sposób nie wymusimy (chociażby wywalając pozostałe rozdzielczości z konfiguracji xorg i wyłączają rozszerzenie xrandr)...

 

Problem pojawia sie zarwno na fullscreen'ie jak i "w okienku".

Czy czsem nie jest tak, ze to obraz jest rozciagany do rozmiarow danej rozdzielczosci? Zarowno pod winda jak i na linuchu OSD pokazuje 1680x1050@60.

Probowalem rowniez uruchamiac w nizszych rozdzielczosciach przy wiekszym odswieżaniu, lecz bez efektow  :Sad: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Criss-PL

Może poprostu karta nie wyrabia... A tak w_ogóle nie masz przypadkiem włączonego Compiz'a/Beryl'a/Compiz Fusion, u mnie przy większych rozdzielkach potrafiło się ładnie krzaczyć... Spróbuj także zmienić domyślne wyjście (jeśli oglądasz filmy pod mplayer'em) na inne...

Arfrever: Ortografia. Nie należy przywracać błędów!Last edited by Criss-PL on Fri Sep 28, 2007 9:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## caruso

Mogę się mylić, ale wydaje mi się że radek pod linuchem nie wydala pod dany rodzaj monitora. 

Wydaj:

```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

Choć to ma imho mało wspólnego; jeśli pokaże No oznacza, że to wina sterowników, które nie obsługują dobrze sprzętu.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> Może poprostu karta nie wyrabia... A tak w_ogóle nie masz przypadkiem włączonego Compiz'a/Beryl'a/Compiz Fusion, u mnie przy większych rozdzielkach potrafiło się ładnie krzaczyć...

 

Nic z tych rzeczy.

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> Spróbuj także zmienić domyślne wyjście (jeśli oglądasz filmy pod mplayer'em) na inne...

 

Probowalem gl, gl2, x11 bez efektu.

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Mogę się mylić, ale wydaje mi się że radek pod linuchem nie wydala pod dany rodzaj monitora.

 

Wczesniej, na CRT nie doswiadczylem takich problemow.

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Wydaj:
> 
> ```
> glxinfo | grep rendering
> ```
> ...

 

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

================================================

Zauważyłem własnie ze owe przekłamania występuja tylko w mplayerze. W xine wszystko hula jak powinno. Jakis koncept czym to moze byc spowodowane?

```
Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... .##... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="3dnow 3dnowext a52 aac alsa amrnb amrwb custom-cflags dvd enca encode gtk iconv live mad mmx mmxext mp3 musepack opengl quicktime radio rar real srt sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xvid -X -aalib (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -jpeg -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -nas -openal -oss -png -pnm -pvr -rtc -samba -sdl -speex (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mga -nvidia -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB 
```

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## caruso

IMHO flagi X i cpudetecion powinny być włączone a 3dnow z sse sie wykluczają [chyba].

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *caruso wrote:*   

> IMHO flagi X i cpudetecion powinny być włączone a 3dnow z sse sie wykluczają [chyba].

 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy misalignsse
```

Tak wiec raczej sie nie wykluczaja. X chyba odpowiada za GUI (gmplayer) ktorego nie używam. Cpudetection nie probowalem. Zaraz zabiore sie do testów.

Edit: Bez efektu  :Sad: 

----------

## Drainer

gtk opowiada za gui

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *Drainer wrote:*   

> gtk opowiada za gui

 

Racja. Niemniej flaga X nie rozwiazała problemu. Wczoraj ukazala sie nowsza wersja mplayera w portage (1.0_rc1_p20070927-r1), ktora równiez nie rozwiazuje problemu.

Zrezygnowalem tez z binarnych sterownikow ati na rzecz opensouce'owych - problem nadal pozostaje

----------

## Criss-PL

cpudetection powinna być wyłączona - tylko niepotrzebnie spowalnia uruchamianie mplayer'a... Co do Twojego problemu, to owe przebłyski mogą być spowodowane kiepskimi sterownikami - czasami też mam taki efek jak u Ciebie na Linuksie a na Windows'ie działa OK...

----------

## Rumil

Sprobuj dodac xv do USE mplayera i uzyc wlasnie wyjcia xv do video

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> Co do Twojego problemu, to owe przebłyski mogą być spowodowane kiepskimi sterownikami - czasami też mam taki efek jak u Ciebie na Linuksie a na Windows'ie działa OK...

 

Problem sterowników raczej wykluczylem. Probowalem zarówna na binarnych jak i opensourcowy, a na dodatek w Xine wszystko hula jak powinno.

 *Rumil wrote:*   

> Sprobuj dodac xv do USE mplayera i uzyc wlasnie wyjcia xv do video

 

Ooo i to pomoglo. Błędy zniknęły. Wielkie dzieki. Tylko dlaczego na innych wyjsciach sie wykrzacza? Czego to wina? Monitora, karty, kabla, mplayera?

----------

